# Smile!



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Arg. I mean, Gar! :biggrin:

Are you selling them?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

nah, they are my pets. I have a personal interest in primitive fishes and have a bit of a collection


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

You're beautiful


----------

